# looking for wheel's or castings?



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

I’m looking for some spoke wheels for an locomotive I’m building. 





Wheel size needs to be within 2.000 or 3.000 





Axle size doesn’t matter at this point. 





Stroke on the piston is .750 so center of axle to center of connecting rod will need to be .375 





Anyone have any thoughts. 





Benjamen


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Benjamin. Mark Wood in the U.K. has the best selection I've found. I have not bought anything from him, but his stuff look nice.

http://www.markwoodwheels.co.uk/ 


Bob


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Benjamin, 

You can also try Walsall Model Engineers in England. They have an on-line catalog with pictures of all their drivers. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob Thon has some Boxpox castings in about 2.8" One type smaller, but don't recall the size. He's here in the USA. 
roblines-earthlink.net


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You don't mention electric or live steam. If you're going electric, Aristo's Pacific drivers would fit the bill nicely. Bruce Chandler's 1:20.3 mikado is using them. The Bachmann Big Hauler drivers are also 2" diameter. Hartland Locomotive works sells parts, though I don't know how large their largest driver is. I want to say 2", but I'm not sure. 

Later, 

K


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Have an extra set, or half-set of Big Boy drivers, (4 axles worth) if U can use them, their about 2 3/8 dia
across the tread... They R box-pok however, aluminum core with SS tires..These R complete with bearings 
an axles...
Paul R...


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Kevin, 

I tried to buy Pacific wheels from AristoCraft but my order came to me with the drivers marked "0", even though there was a stock location on the packing list. I have to assume they are out of stock. 

I use Walsall quite a bit. Their castings are very nice and the machining charge is very cheap. So much so that I don't bother machining the castings myself any more. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

I have no idea who Bob thon is.


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

This is a live steam loco. I thout of using some big hauler wheels but was hoping some one in the USA was seling something nicer.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob Thon has Robert's Lines, his email is up with my other post. I think the smaller wheels are spoked.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a live steam loco. I thout of using some big hauler wheels 
I wouldn't. They are a bit crude and tend to wobble, plus the nylon inserts in the hubs for 2-rail insulation will probably melt! 

The G1MRA guys have links to various wheels suppliers, including the ones mentioned above: *http://www.gaugeone.org/Links.htm*


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

try AJ Reeves for live steam


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

I ordered my wheels from Walsall, they were on time and shipping was fast, even from England. They appear to be one of the lowest cost suppliers out there too. 

Jason


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Grimm on 25 Jan 2010 08:51 PM 
I ordered my wheels from Walsall, they were on time and shipping was fast, even from England. They appear to be one of the lowest cost suppliers out there too. 

Jason 
Jason: Out of curiosity how did they handle the Value Added Tax (VAT)? I ordered stuff from Tenmille one time and they stripped off 17.5% from the price shown on their website because it was VAT. Price came out much more reasonable after not paying the tax.

Bob


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm not sure, that is a good question. I will see if I can find the receipt and look on their web site again. I don't remember the price changing, so maybe they don't add the VAT until you check out. That would explain why they appear to be the cheapest. 

Jason


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Grimm on 26 Jan 2010 08:42 PM 
I'm not sure, that is a good question. I will see if I can find the receipt and look on their web site again. I don't remember the price changing, so maybe they don't add the VAT until you check out. That would explain why they appear to be the cheapest. 

Jason 


VAT is usually added onto the price already. It was in Belgium anyway. Unlike sales tax that is added on afterward. I remember Tenmille saying that orders from non-EU nation can deduct the VAT. 

It is probably a good idea to check the VAT before ordering. 17.5% is a big amount.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Roundhouse used to list their prices without VAT. I was your responsibility, if you lived in an EU country, to add the VAT. I noticed on their latest price list(s) that there is one for EU countries, with VAT and one for non-EU countries, without VAT. 

Every outfit I have had dealings with in England were on their game as far as VAT goes. I've never been charged VAT. It never hurts to check as most price lists will tell you if VAT is included. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

I got my wheels today. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140376029155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT 
They look good. The stroke is only off by like .100. 
I know I can modify the pistons some to make up for this longer stroke.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I noted the drivers are manufactured and or cast of aluminum, is there not concern for wear and tear? 

Michael


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

I don’t know. My thoughts are that it isn’t going to be. 
The loco will be under 15 lbs. I don’t think that is enough to do much damage in my life time. 
But well see.


----------

